# KYT: Orc



## Sinkhead (Apr 9, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is Orc!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce
moozxy
Salamantis





Spoiler: Past sessions



xalphax (April 9th to 9th)
ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

*WHY SO SERIOUS?​*


----------



## xalphax (Apr 9, 2008)

1) chocolate or vanilla?
2) rad motorcycle or pimp car?
3) whats your opinion on the ps3?
4) 42 or 23? why?
5) what do you regret most in life so far?
6) am i a pain in the neck?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 9, 2008)

What do you have against Mr Unicorn?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 9, 2008)

1) Are you a girl!? Really?


2) *WHY ORC?​*


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 10, 2008)

Where art thou Orc?


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Why do you have to be so damn awesome yet be so very far away?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 10, 2008)

1) Do you frequently have so-called "heroes" trying to slay you?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 10, 2008)

1. The last thing you told me was you were gonna go swimming. Did you drown?
2. If there is an old lady at your door asking for donations, and you suddenly feel refreshed, what version of Counter Strike am I playing?
3. Why did the last question not make sense?
4. hi


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you like me?
Why/Why not?
Are you afraid of heights?
Can you cook?
What do you think of the following image?


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Is Wes going to get his Ho? (by reaching 2000 before I do, if I win, he sends me a Bro)
2. Who do you think I can send him if he wins?
3. Real name?
4. Age?
5. What brought you to GBAtemp?
6. What keeps you in GBAtemp?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 10, 2008)

Why are youz gone?!
Orc-Jack or Orc-Megatron?


----------



## Zonix (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you like the Uruk-Hais?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 10, 2008)

why arent you answering??


----------



## Zonix (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you love me?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Orc really has gone.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 11, 2008)

tragic


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Linkiboy for telling me I'm missing my KYT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've not left. I only added that "I'MA LEAVING" post to add to Linki's joke. Everything in that post stands true though, except me leaving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Westside said:
			
		

> *WHY SO SERIOUS?​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a lava lamp inside my Brain Hotel, I might be peakin' or freakin' but I rock well.


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> 1. Why do you have to be so damn awesome yet be so very far away?
> 1.) I'd ask the same to you.
> 
> 
> ...


1.) He's doing his best.
2.) scubersteve
3.) Nope. Orc is just an online name.
4.) 23-24
5.) GBA ROMS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.) The Awesome.


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Why are youz gone?!
> Orc-Jack or Orc-Megatron?
> 1.) I'm not.
> 
> ...


1.) Yes.

SORRY FOR THREE PART REPLY. Quote box limit. :/


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> 2) Choose life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a fucking big television, Choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players, and electrical tin openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol and dental insurance. Choose fixed- interest mortgage repayments. Choose a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisure wear and matching luggage. Choose a three piece suite on hire purchase in a range of fucking fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who you are on a Sunday morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing sprit- crushing game shows, stuffing fucking junk food into your mouth. Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pishing you last in a miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish, fucked-up brats you have spawned to replace yourself. Choose your future. Choose Orc.



Best answer I saw in a KYT Session.. thanks..


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok since I know you're actually here, uh...

3. Tea or coffee?
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. If you can visit any planet, which one would you visit?
6. How many megapixels does your camera have?
7. Would you rather... nah I'm out of these, used them all in the other KYT's.
8. Jokes! Would you rather have a blind man try to shoot an apple of your head with a bow and arrow or be slathered in honey getting chased by a swarm of killer bees in a badger pen at the zoo with media watching?
9. ^ Why? 
10. Do you use black or blue ink more?


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Ok since I know you're actually here, uh...
> 
> 3. Tea or coffee?
> 4.
> ...


3.) Coffee. Lots o' coffee.
4.) 2nd. I have a spaceship myself and I would like my gravity to be stolen.
5.) Planet Zektar
6.) 10.1
7.) Damn.
8.) Slathered with honey chased by bees.
9.) Sounds pretty sexy to me.
10.) Black ink.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 11, 2008)

would you believe me, if i said i REALLY missed you?


----------



## Talaria (Apr 11, 2008)

Am I a girl?


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> would you believe me, if i said i REALLY missed you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I look inside your pants to check?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

1) Are you green short and smelly?
2) Doesn't it get annoying to be nothing but a grunt in most games?
3) Favourite anime?
4) Favorite OP
5) Do you hunt innocent animals when you're not on GBAtemp?
6) Why don't you come on IRC anymore?
7) Do you


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> 1) Are you green short and smelly?
> 2) Doesn't it get annoying to be nothing but a grunt in most games?
> 3) Favourite anime?
> 4) Favorite OP
> ...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 11, 2008)

linki, scuber and orc go into a bar......


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 11, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> linki, scuber and orc go into a bar......


scuber gets shot, and nothing of value was lost

lol just kidding man


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better be! The bullet was lost! They're expensive these days you know!?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> linki, scuber and orc go into a bar......



And they proceed to have a _refreshing and pure_ time.


----------



## Orc (Apr 12, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> linki, scuber and orc go into a bar......


Orc rocks the house with funky beats, while Linki spouts the illest rhymes and scuber gets nailed to a cross and set on fire. Everyone cheers.


----------



## Zonix (Apr 12, 2008)

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------

